# This Afternoon Hunt



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I snapped all the bands on all my slingshots target practicing and only had one left, so i called ghost and The Shadow of Death to go hunting. We ran a squirrel up in a pine tree about 60 ft. and i made a clean head-shot. Its the second squirrel i have killed with this SS.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! Sounds like you Florida guys have the start of a Slingshot Club!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice work, logo! Sounds like that squirrel was doomed from the get-go..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah logo had a long shot in the pine tree top hit it above the right eye first shot.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

i forgot, Slingshotmadnes was also hunting with us to.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah to bad he got called to work.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I cant wait till tomorrow, we are going to bag some squirrels up!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...wish I could go


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

come on down the weathers nice.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> come on down the weathers nice.


That's a matter of opinion  I love winter..

...though I do miss effective bands & (less effective) bikinis...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol not me.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Its pretty cold down here, and the bands shoot badly as well.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> lol not me.


Yeah, even here I'm definitely in the minority. Everyday people go around looking like the home team just lost the super bowl, especially after a long/cold/snowy winter like this.

I'll tell you what though; few things match the serenity of being in the middle of the woods on a clear, moonlit night. It's unearthly quiet, almost like a dream land. You know odds are that there's absolutely no one around for miles...it's bliss.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet looking critter. i also like the fact that it was a natural fork that was used. good going, and continued success to you and your fellow swamp snipers.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

i actually call the SS in the picture my "long range shooter"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

